# H}Orks W} Storm raven gunship (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have:

Deff dread with 4 DCCWs (slightly painted)

3 Killa-kans (one skorcha,one big shoota and a grotzooka)

3 Deff Koptas all with ML (undercoated)

5 AoBR Nobz

Big mek with KFF

Big mek with shokk attack gun

AoBR warboss (slightly painted)

I am willing to trade the whole lot for a storm raven gunship.

*UK only and Trade only as well please.*

Thank you for looking.

Gothic


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Are the Deff Dread and Kans the current plastic kits?

I have a converted Stormraven, the wings have been brought forward and down slightly to make it look less like a brick and more like an actual aircraft. Painted black with the boltgun metal and the interior parts all painted. It's all magnetised, including the wings, tail, sponsons and turret.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah they are sethis I just can't find all the weapons does that matter?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Not really, just have no interest in the old metal ones. 

Do you want to swap pics or anything?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Nah it's fine sethis I trust you but I can do pics for you if you'd like?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So long as they're not covered in poly cement I'm sure it's fine. :laugh: You want to simul-send or lowest rep first or something else?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'll send you a pm


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

This is actually me experimenting with my new phone more than it is to prove I have it lol.

As you can see, the wings are brought down and forward. Can try to dig out the other weapons from wherever they ended up!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah sure dude.


----------

